# I got the new boy today!



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

He is a big fella. Same size as Sookie, and he is only 6 weeks. The name is either Alvin or Wally. Unless anyone has some good suggestions! 










Quill shot-









Peeking around the corner :lol: 

































Anointing on the ride home haha.









Thanks for looking!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

He's home!  Thank you for posting pics! He is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

What a cutie!!


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

Those are awesome pictures, to me he looks like Alvin, though he is your hedgehog. Those are really good pictures though


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is stunning!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

He is adorable!
And so dark I love his mask!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Great pics a very handsome hegie  i like alvin


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

Oh that face! A very handsome boy indeed. And very cooperative for photos. Nigel would never sit still long enough.


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

gorgeous hedgie - what colour is he reg as? I defo thinkAlvin too - he looks like an Alvin


----------



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

Thank you so much all. I think Alvin it is, everyone thinks its a chipmunk name...but I just say, nooooo a chipmunk only used the name!

He is registered as Algerian Dark Grey....but I hope he gets darker as he quills. However, his personality outweighs is coloring. 

I will be back with more pictures soon, I am sure! Thanks again all!!!


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Stunning! And great pics, love the one with him in the grass.


----------



## mommyofmany (Aug 7, 2009)

:shock: 

That's one of the most beautiful hedgies I've ever seen! I'm TOTALLY in love! :mrgreen: 

What breeder did you get him from?


----------



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

Hehe, I love the grass picture too. He's quite the explorer!


----------



## amanda (Nov 24, 2008)

Your pictures are so cute!


----------

